# Fishing Spots around Northern Macomb!?



## PurdueFisher (Jul 5, 2003)

I need some help finding some good fishing areas in and around northern macomb county. I just moved into the Ray Twp. area and I already am an avid clinton river fisher. I'd love to find some more rivers that consistently produce smallies, trout, or pike that are near my home. Can you help!? Thanks,


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Clinton is about the only river in the county. Other than that there is the Salt, with practically no access and has become a mud hole with all the sprawl in the New Baltimore area. Marsack and Frog Creeks are dead for all practical purposes. There are a number of gravel pits in the north end, but getting permission to fish them is tough. Stony Creek Lake has decent fishing. I would suggest that you might have to just "settle" for Lake St Clair.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Paint creek in Rochester has some trout.


----------

